# Insuring A Skyline



## justmejoe523 (Aug 1, 2007)

I having a hard time finding a insurance company that will insure a Skyline. Can somebody let me know where i can go? and what does the average person pay?


----------



## esejoker402 (Jan 30, 2007)

geico!!!!!


----------



## justmejoe523 (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks i will try them


----------

